# Hamster mom...



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all. My brother bought a hamster a month or so ago after his had to be put down due to cancer. Well long story short. She gave birth to 8 babies but only 5 survived. My brother knows their ages but I think they are weanling age. 

Now the reason I'm posting is she is desperatly kicking her bedding into a corner. And the babies all hang out in the pipes. When she want to go by them and she cant because they are to big. She turns around and kicks them full force like she kicks the bedding. I also assume its to stop them drinking on her because even on weanling age they try to drink from her. She tries to get them forced into the other cage. (Two cages connected to each other) she also just blocked the pipe with bedding to stop them coming to her side. Whats going on with her? 

This is her kicking bedding and her female baby trying to get past her without getting kicked by accident
View attachment 111130

The blockage


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

If they are old enough to be weaned I would separate. If she is a Syrian hamster, they are not social creatures and she is probably sick of them.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Monday is the seperation date. Then they are 4 weeks old as far as I know. But why is she having nesting behaviour again? She displayed this behaviour of franticly digging and kicking bedding 2 days before having her babies. Or is it just her re organizing her side?


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hopefully she is just organizing her side. So long as the babies are only 4 weeks they wont be sexually mature.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I used to breed Syrians...the pups will try (and sometimes succeed) in feeding even into nearly the 5th week. Sometimes mom tolerates it, usually not.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. She calmed down and is back with her babies. In fact she is sleepin underneath a pile of babies at this moment lol. So even if they still succeed in drinking on mom. Is it still okay to remove them tommorow? We would have removed them on 5 weeks but because there is a male between the females we dont want to risk it.


----------

